# Daisygirls birthday



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Daisygirl 41 is 42 today!!
Does that mean I need to change my username!!
This time last week I was dreading my birthday. Now my H is home and we have a lovely day planned.
So much can change in a week my friends
Thankyou all for your support over this last year.
I couldn't have got through it without you
Xxxxx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! Wishing you a spectacular time!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

happy birthday dg41/42.
glad things are going well for you now.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Daisy Girl, sounds like it's going to be a great one


----------



## Jayb (Mar 6, 2012)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Daisygirl 41 is 42 today!!
> Does that mean I need to change my username!!
> This time last week I was dreading my birthday. Now my H is home and we have a lovely day planned.
> *So much can change in a week *my friends
> ...



In a week??!?


Wow.

I wish you the best!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

to you, dear Daisy!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Jayb said:


> In a week??!?
> 
> 
> Wow.
> ...


Yes last Monday my H told me he wanted to come home. 
My year of hell is over.
Looking forward to the future again at last
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy Bday Today is my birthday as well


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy birthday, Daisy & IntheWind


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

we're almost twins, I turn 42 in a few weeks


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you, too, InTheWind!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!! I know you got your birthday wish already!!

So happy for you!!


----------

